# Getting rid of stall 'bars'. Ideas?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All of our stalls are only 1/2 walls on the front-full walls between, and we just have stall guards on 4, 2 have gates.......it is nice, and if we have a horse who needs the gate, we have one. They all love being able to hang their heads out and socialize.......


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> All of our stalls are only 1/2 walls on the front-full walls between, and we just have stall guards on 4, 2 have gates.......it is nice, and if we have a horse who needs the gate, we have one. They all love being able to hang their heads out and socialize.......


We have gates too but with the amount of horses rotated in and out of the barn we need the doors and full 'walls'. We keep the doors shut for the first few nights until we trust the horses... Then it's door open and gate all the way... But we've had some pretty troubled horses come through and also weaned a few babies and those situations warrent a safer stall and door.

Half walls are not an option becuase we have to prevent the horses from fighting. Most don't but one old Morgan gelding sure is overly protective of his hay! And God forbid a boarder or a horse in for training gets a scratch. 

I just hate the bar look.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

my stalls have hog panels for the "bar section" of each stall. Sounds awful but actually doesn't look too bad. Later when I go down to the barn I will snap a couple photos. Lots of people do that around here.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Considering how pricey stalls are to build, especially the prefab ones, you _might_ consider getting some round pen panels, and/or use the gate panel for an entrance. This is what I did one one side of the barn, to make a 12 x 12 stall~








...and I put a 13 ft gate on the _other_ side, which is on a corner and had one full, wooden wall~








I always figured I could remove them, and add the rest of the panels to make on outside, training pen in the future, if I wanted to building permanent, wooden stalls. 
It is a really fast fix.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The chicken wire is just for my chickens. Wouldn't think of putting it up between horse stalls!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have hog wire panels on my stallion stalls. I also have some stalls with bars, I think I actually prefer the wire panels.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I suck at this whole picture sharing thing.. figured it out once....


HA, got it.. *edit* these are the hog panel tops to my stalls..and when we brought the third horse home we had to get panels to create a third stall which works out well. we eventually want to build a third like the other two and then use those panels as part of our round pen, but thats a ways down the road


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Why not build panels that will fold down after the horse has had ample time to get introduced to the other horses in the barn? You could build it with whatever design you wish in the center and just hinge it across the bottom with set pins on both sides, even as stall door slide latches...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I used no-climb horse fence for the tops, only b/c I had enough leftover fencing laying around. Thicker than simple welded wire, but lighter and cheaper more readily available than hog panels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the ideal of good solid walls of oak between stalls maybe leave 12" to 16" 
at the top so air can move around. Across the front I like the half walls with bars on top. As for the doors have two peace doors that way you can leave top half open or closed as you please.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post a few pics so we can get a visual of the stalls? By removing the bars you will be looking at considerable expense replacing them with something sturdy. Horse are great at finding weakness and will devote their energies to reeking havoc. That is why the iron bars were installed.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

I prefer chain-link to hog panels. Had a VERY serious injury due to hog panels. The holes are large enough for horses (especially the youngsters) to get their feet/legs through and do serious damage to themselves trying to get out. Youngsters can also get their heads through the holes and hurt themselves.


----------

